# MacB's VA Flake



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't write many reviews (in fact this is my first non-videogame review) but I had such a fantastic bowl I had to tell everyone about it. 

I do most of my smoking to and from work in the car. I skipped my to work bowl because I had just recieved 2 boxes from smokinpipes. I got to work and ripped open the boxes like a little kid on christmass. I got my 4 natural bjarnes (couldnt decide which one to buy so I nabbed em all) . 6 pack each of the following: Escudo, MacB Navy Flake, and Symphony. Then picked up a few new tins to try: MacB mixture flake, MacB VA flake and MacB london burley blend. 

I rubbed and packed he VA flake in one of my new Bjarnes and headed out to what was supposed to be a 15 minute break in my car. This smoke was so smooth and cool and after a few false lights stayed lit. No tongue bite (which MacB seems to have the reputation for). Had a subtle Fig Newton taste to it. It was such an easy relaxing smoke; I didnt have to think about smoking too hard or too wet or relighting...Just smoked well. I was so lost in the smoke I noticed my 15 minutes turned into 45 and when my pager went off notifying me of system errors. It was like having a very good dream then getting woke by your mom nagging you to get your butt to school. 

A six pack or more of this stuff is definately going in the cellar. 

Steve


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone else tried this? I just ordered 5


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Great first review....I'm not a fan of MB myself (tongue bite victim) but I know alot of guys are.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DonCarlos said:


> Anyone else tried this? I just ordered 5


Va Flake is a nice one, I've had a few tins of it. Not as sweet as the VA No.1 variant, but a good VA flavor. Needs time to "air out", leave in the tin (close it back after popping seal) for at least a week to breathe. Then be sure it is dried out sufficiently. This is a good candidate for stuff-n-fold, it burns very well and reasonably cool. It can bite if abused, so sip sip sip.

I used to mix this with the MacB Navy Flake, half a flake of each stuffed and folded, makes for a very nice (and strong) burley/VA bowl.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a tin of this sitting my cellar. I can't wait to try it out, but I have too many tins open at the moment.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Alyks said:


> I have a tin of this sitting my cellar. I can't wait to try it out, but I have too many tins open at the moment.


I have that same problem, smoking like hell herep


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Well done!
You painted the picture so nice it was like I was sittin next to you. No chat..just puffin...
Smooth
tom


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never been a big fan of MacBaren's espically their aromatics(Bad After Taste). However I've never tried VA Flake. After reading your review I think I'll give it a try. If I find its not for me I can always trade it.

Mike


----------

